# Stefano Sturaro



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Impossibile non aprire un topic sul fresco protagonista della serata indimenticabile Juventina.
Centrocampista Italiano della Juventus classe 1993 è venuto a gennaio alla Juventus e ultimamente ha convinto Mr. Allegri.

Vi piace questo giocatore?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

I titoli... controllate prima di inviare il topic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2015)

Sostanza e inserimenti, mi piace


----------



## Frikez (6 Maggio 2015)

L'avevo detto a gennaio che avevano fatto un bel colpo, ora per pochi spicci hanno in casa il sostituto di Marchisio. Lui ma soprattutto Pereyra hanno dato nuova linfa al centrocampo della Juve.


----------



## danyaj87 (6 Maggio 2015)

Pensare che sulle radio e sul web davano del matto ad Allegri per la scelta di schierarlo in campo...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

C'è chi dal Genoa ci prende Sturaro, chi invece ci prende Constant. E menomale che Preziosi è amico nostro...


----------



## de sica (6 Maggio 2015)

Veramente un bel giocatore. Però andiamoci cauti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I titoli... controllate prima di inviare il topic.



?????


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ?????



Avevi scritto Stefanos turaro

te l'ho corretto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Avevi scritto Stefanos turaro
> 
> te l'ho corretto



grazie

Cmq bel giocatore e ieri mi ha colpito l'umiltà e intelligenza nell'intervista post partita.


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è chi dal Genoa ci prende Sturaro, chi invece ci prende Constant. E menomale che Preziosi è amico nostro...



Sturaro ha anche giocato nella primavera del Milan se non sbaglio....


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (6 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore bravo, ma perchè gioca in un grande cc dove non deve prendere in mano la squadra. In un cc come il vostro farebbe schifo al massimo


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2015)

E' un buon giocatore di contorno, nella rosa di una grande ci sta eccome, ma deve avere vicino gente che sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Sturaro ha anche giocato nella primavera del Milan se non sbaglio....



Mi sa che sbagli


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2015)

Ha fatto una gran partita contro il Real, però aspettiamo.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore che non mi piace. Non é il centrocampista che ti rivoluziona il centrocampo. Non in questo momento.


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Col Real mi ha ricordato Gattuso. Ero molto scettico su di lui, ma, come Pereyra, mi sta davvero facendo ricredere.


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Ieri altra bella partita condita da un gran bel gol. Per me meriterebbe più lui la nazionale di gente come Soriano o Valdifiori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

Fosse andato all'Inter o fosse venuto al Milan, probabilmente, staremmo parlando di un cesso o comunque di prestazioni anonime.
Le sue prestazioni, invece, dimostrano quanto sia importante poter dare prova delle proprie qualità in un grande club, in una grande squadra, che dal canto suo offre la possibilità ad un giocatore di esprimersi al meglio e di mettere in mostra le sue qualità.
A me sta venendo il dubbio che i nostri giovani non siano scarsi ma che semplicemente non abbiano la possibilità di fare il salto di qualità, perché il nostro calcio è scarso e l'unica possibilità per emergere consiste nell'andare alla Juve.


----------



## Mou (24 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ieri altra bella partita condita da un gran bel gol. Per me meriterebbe più lui la nazionale di gente come Soriano o Valdifiori.



Quoto, Soriano e Valdifiori sono giocatori da provincia che infatti lì stanno rimanendo.


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fosse andato all'Inter o fosse venuto al Milan, probabilmente, staremmo parlando di un cesso o comunque di prestazioni anonime.
> Le sue prestazioni, invece, dimostrano quanto sia importante poter dare prova delle proprie qualità in un grande club, in una grande squadra, che dal canto suo offre la possibilità ad un giocatore di esprimersi al meglio e di mettere in mostra le sue qualità.
> A me sta venendo il dubbio che i nostri giovani non siano scarsi ma che semplicemente non abbiano la possibilità di fare il salto di qualità, perché il nostro calcio è scarso e l'unica possibilità per emergere consiste nell'andare alla Juve.



Piccolo OT
Secondo me molti dei vostri giovani (De Sciglio ed ElSha su tutti) stanno offrendo scarse prestazioni a causa dell'ambiente attuale del Milan, assolutamente non adatto a crescere bene per un giovane. 
Fine OT


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT
> Secondo me molti dei vostri giovani (De Sciglio ed ElSha su tutti) stanno offrendo scarse prestazioni a causa dell'ambiente attuale del Milan, assolutamente non adatto a crescere bene per un giovane.
> Fine OT


Con nostri intendevo italiani e comunque sì, il succo non cambia, il Milan ma tante altre squadre non sono l'ambiente adatto ad un giovane per crescere.


----------



## Sanchez (24 Maggio 2015)

Sturaro ha un futuro da ottimo centrocampista, mi piace molto, ci sa fare con i piedi ed è bravo in entrambe le fasi

in Under ha sempre fatto bene


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fosse andato all'Inter o fosse venuto al Milan, probabilmente, staremmo parlando di un cesso o comunque di prestazioni anonime.
> Le sue prestazioni, invece, dimostrano quanto sia importante poter dare prova delle proprie qualità in un grande club, in una grande squadra, che dal canto suo offre la possibilità ad un giocatore di esprimersi al meglio e di mettere in mostra le sue qualità.
> A me sta venendo il dubbio che i nostri giovani non siano scarsi ma che semplicemente non abbiano la possibilità di fare il salto di qualità, perché il nostro calcio è scarso e l'unica possibilità per emergere consiste nell'andare alla Juve.



Esattamente

In realtà basta capitare in una squadra ben strutturata e ben organizzata. Vedasi Genoa quest'anno


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2016)

Messo in questa Italia è una roba impresentabile. A fianco di gente come Pogba e Marchisio può fare anche la sua decente figura, ma inserito in una squadra priva di tecnica come questa Italia è proprio una roba da sangue dagli occhi. Ieri per stoppare una palla se la allungava di due metri, perdeva ottomila palloni, e veniva sistematicamente saltato. Da 3 o 4 in pagella.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Messo in questa Italia è una roba impresentabile. A fianco di gente come Pogba e Marchisio può fare anche la sua decente figura, ma inserito in una squadra priva di tecnica come questa Italia è proprio una roba da sangue dagli occhi. Ieri per stoppare una palla se la allungava di due metri, perdeva ottomila palloni, e veniva sistematicamente saltato. Da 3 o 4 in pagella.



Ieri sera prova tecnicamente abbertante.


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2016)

Nella Juve finché ha giocato con continuità non ha fatto male, anzi è cresciuto di partita in partita. Dopo il gol col Bayern buio totale, quella di ieri è solo l'ultima di una serie di brutte partite che ha fatto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Giugno 2016)

Ecco un altro mediocre esaltato dal contesto juventino. Bertolacci alla Juve sarebbe 10 volte migliore di quello che si vede in rossonero.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

L'ho seguito spesso anche al Genoa e non ho mai capito cosa avesse di speciale questo qui. Mi è sempre sembrato un giocatore da metà classifica e stop.


----------

